# Which is your favorite?



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have always loved sables (particularly black sables). But I am bored so I figured I would see what color/pattern everybody else likes best


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Solid shiny black. I especially love coated blacks.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are beautiful too :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't vote because I love them all. I don't have a favorite.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I think they're all gorgeous, but when I was little I always wanted a dark sable. They look so wolflike  So that's what I stuck with as my "favorite."


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Anything with a long coat. I NEED the fluffies. They are so cute.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol Linda! Coaties are spectacular :3


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

black and deep red


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

The rich pigment is quite attractive, isn't it?


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

glinny said:


> Anything with a long coat. I NEED the fluffies. They are so cute.


:wub::wub::wub::wub: I agree!

But other than fluffies, Black and Red's are my favorites. That being said, I had a patient once that gave birth to some blues and OMG they were beautiful!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am starting to fall in love with some black and red coaties thanks to Von Lotta kennels lol!!! I've never met a blue :3 But they are very stunning from pictures I've seen!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> The rich pigment is quite attractive, isn't it?


 oh yes! i have a wst grmn shwlin, and she used to b black and tan/ red but is now more black and sable/ red. we love her too much obvsly but wished she was more black and red . i dont know how to post pics here but there is so much difference between her as a 3mnth old and now her as a 3yr old. not the same dog!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That color change sounds really interesting! The day I brought Koda home she looked silver sable. Within a week she was black, tan and grey. Now she's black and tan


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I love black and red. And I didn't used to like solid black, but for some reason now I love them. My puppy is black and red.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I chose other because I love them all so much I couldn't choose.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I just love dark pigmentation.... I think it suits them so well 
Of course I do love my light baby girl 

Vicky- LOL. That's what it's there for


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anybody else? Poll is up for two more days


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Dark sables or bicolour


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I didn't vote because I love them all. I don't have a favorite.


I like them all too but black and red(dark tan) wins by a guard hair.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

This makes me think.. How cool would it be to have a shepherd who alternates between the colors daily?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I like black/tan but with a very dark face, like our puppy Ruger 
Which is odd because bi-color wouldn't be my 1st choice...in fact, if I could not have a dog the color of Ruger, I'd pick solid black.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree sort of  When I see any black and tan, I love them more if they have a very dark mask/face.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

1. black 2. dark sable 3. bicolor 4. blues


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> 1. black 2. dark sable 3. bicolor 4. blues


:thumbup:

For me, I would say dark sable, deep black and red, solid black, light sable


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

1) Black
2) Black Sables
3) Bi-Color
4) Black & Red

I wish I could have voted for more than just one. All though I think blues and livers are pretty. I don't know if I ever own one. Black GSD will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol! I figured if I let more than one be chosen, people might vote for everything xD


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

1. Blk/Red
2. Blk/Red
3. Blk/Red

4


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol!!! Nice to see someone who can make up their mind


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

for me it would be 

1. solid black 
2. the panda shepherd
3. saddle back black/red

if i were to chose colors. but i never chose the dogs i get. i just get what comes to me. lol 

dw~


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

1. Dark sables
2. Black and Red
3. Black


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

1) Blacks and Bi-colors are tied.
2) Patterned and red sables. I consider Jaxon to be patterned.
3) Dark Sables.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would say dark sables are my #1, followed closely by black and bi-colors which are tied.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Love black and reds, and particularly love the coaties!!!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Bicolor is my absolute favorite. 

Followed by Solid black, Sable (dark/light doesn't matter) then Black & Tan or Black & Red.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Kymmey - changes colors daily. Or just get one of each. We live on a farm. I think we have room for 18 dogs.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I LOVE dark sables. A long coated dark sable would be awesome. My girl is black and tan, and she's beautiful as well. I'm not sure there really is such a thing as an ugly shepherd lol


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I love dark sables... so beautiful!

However, I am also a huge fan of Black and Reds!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

glinny said:


> Kymmey - changes colors daily. Or just get one of each. We live on a farm. I think we have room for 18 dogs.


 I have room for 5 shepherds and Matt's labradoodle. But he's quite stubborn about letting me fill up  Can't imagine why


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love black and tans, with dark faces. Which is exactly what I have.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I love dark faces in general... I fall in love with dogs that have HUGE masks. Like Sashadog's baby girl.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

LukasGSD said:


> 1) Blacks and Bi-colors are tied.
> 2) Patterned and red sables. I consider Jaxon to be patterned.
> 3) Dark Sables.


 
lukasgsd= what is patterened? mia's pictures dont look like anything she looks now.( i'm trying to upload her most recent pics but cant!) anyway she come from very good lines and apparently has very good markings, or so i have been told. i'm thinking patterns here?


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Solid black, or dark sable for me.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I love them dark sables.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anything dark....Bi-colors always catch my eye and of course the dark sables...blanket back long coats are special to me too! 
If the dog has a light face, the eyeliner is attractive...but I'm not sure I'd ever want a lighter color.
I'm partial to working lines and they are usually darker in the face and body.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Well, hard to pick...love the dark sables but also love the deep red and black too! They're all beautiful though, I see the beauty in all the different coat colors.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

i'm really shocked about the % of black and tans! low.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol! Considering I put black and red as an option I'm not too surprised


----------

